# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  اجدد الكليبات

## شمعة امل

*دارين حدشيتى - مشتاقة*



*شيرين - إنكتبلى عمر* 






*وائل جسار - قلبك حنين*





*يارا - شفتو من بعيد*




*دينا حايك - مانبقى عشاق*







*كليب على الديك و دومنيك - الناطور*





*أحمد فهمى - ياللى غايب*







*هيفاء وهبى - انتا تانى*





*راشد الماجد و يارا - الموعد الضايع*

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

thanks so much

----------


## تاج النساء

كتير حلوة وخصوصا شفتوا من بعيد

----------

